

Dave Conservatoire - my attempt at a Khan Academy for music - davidrees
http://www.daveconservatoire.org

======
davidrees
Just wanted to share where I'm up to with this - and would be really grateful
for any ideas and feedback.

Also if there were any keen hackers out there who would be interested in
donating their time and skills to the project, that would be excellent.

I'm a musician and only a relatively new hacker and so I could certainly do
with some help to make the site's software more robust!

~~~
hexd
Will you put videos about computer music and signal processing? Perhaps this
package might be useful for that: <https://pypi.python.org/pypi/audiolazy>

~~~
davidrees
I'd certainly like to get to covering computer music and sig processing at
some point - and will definitely check out audiolazy. Thanks!

------
urlwolf
Amazing idea. With today's technology, anyone with enough motivation can write
music for an orchrestra from a bedroom. What we see is many newcomers
realizing they are going to need some music theory an harmony if they want to
be any good (myself included). I think there's a market for this.

How do you plan to monetize it?

~~~
davidrees
No plans to monetize - want to stay free and open for everyone. Will look for
funding and donations as a non-profit.

------
davesmylie
Cool idea. It's comes along just as I've ordered a pile of music theory (for
newbies) books - but they wont turn up for another few days.

It'll be good to work through these videos at the same time =)

I'm up to part 9 of the basic lessons and so far they're looking pretty good!

------
karanbhangui
Don't have a musical bone in my body (except playing the recorder in
elementary school), but it's time I learned!

Very well done so far, you've obviously worked hard on this and it shows.

edit: curious why you chose the french version over the english 'conservatory'

~~~
davidrees
Thanks! Really appreciate the feedback. In the UK, conservatory tends to mean
a glass room on the back of your house - we use conservatoire for music
school!

------
JoeAcchino
This is great.

Just a minor note (ah!): the number "1" on the left on my name on the top
right corner made me think I had some welcome message in my inbox so I tried
to click it.

Ok, time to watch some videos. I'll use this as teoric complement of
justinguitar.com

~~~
davidrees
Ah ha - so that's your current score. It isn't a fully fleshed out feature,
but they idea is you'd get points for completing exercises etc! But yes, at
the moment it looks like a message in your inbox!

Dave

